# craftsman LT 2000 pretty good so far



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

i took delivery of this bad boy about 2.5 weeks ago, and so far so good. 2 things though, of the 2 keys given to me, one was bent. i was also given a briggs and stratton "oil drain extenstion"...does anyone know what this is for?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

If its the tube it goes on the quick drain valve for when you change your oil. You pop off the cap on the quick drain valve, and put the tube on to extend it out over the frame to drain the oil. You could straighten the key, or if you have somewhere close by that sells craftsman, or husqvarna they should have a replacement key.


----------



## messylawn33 (Aug 22, 2012)

mine doesn't have a quick drain valve. the drain extension that was provided is a 5 inch half cylinder..i can't fit it onto the drainage point since the steering linkage is in the way...unless i lift it out of the way...will this do any kind of damage?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

messylawn33 said:


> mine doesn't have a quick drain valve. the drain extension that was provided is a 5 inch half cylinder..i can't fit it onto the drainage point since the steering linkage is in the way...unless i lift it out of the way...will this do any kind of damage?



Do you have your mower model#?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I dont like those 'quick' drain valves - i have a poulan with one on it - after i took the motor off in my shed, it leaked oil all over ( and i didnt hit it) - id rather have a solid drain setup.

Arent the keys a 'generic type' anymore? Or did they change since 2003? I have like a bazillion of those old lil keys for my old tractors.

Id say if anything, you could get a shorter pipe stub and plug from a hardware store plumbing section - called 'steel nipples' ( no jokes please) - pop was a plumber and had tons of stuff - i found some 'finish' chrome nipples ( exposed piping in pedistal sink mountings) and put em on a couple mowers- lil flash on the motor 


The drain setup doesnt sound like a proper fit n finish to me- it shouldnt interfere with anything - over time the linkage might wear.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I dont like those 'quick' drain valves - i have a poulan with one on it - after i took the motor off in my shed, it leaked oil all over ( and i didnt hit it) - id rather have a solid drain setup.
> 
> Arent the keys a 'generic type' anymore? Or did they change since 2003? I have like a bazillion of those old lil keys for my old tractors.
> 
> ...



Yep, and mine has leaked every since it has been on there no matter how much I have tightened it. I even put plumbing tape around the threads, and it still weeps oil. But I was thinking his is the same because mine came with a clear section of tubing too just for the drain valve.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I also figure with a longer solid drain tube off the motor , might sorta act as an oil cooler, like wick heat away from the motor.
Probably not, but easier on oil changes.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I also figure with a longer solid drain tube off the motor , might sorta act as an oil cooler, like wick heat away from the motor.
> Probably not, but easier on oil changes.



Yep the guy at my local TSC recommended that I plumb mine out that way over the edge of the frame.


----------

